# 1966 GTO's without tri-power?



## ericisback (Mar 11, 2010)

The ad for this car:

Harwood Motors :: 1966 Pontiac GTO Convertible - $74,900

says when the car was judged, it was penalized for having a tri-power. Specifically, it says:

_" When it was first completed, it carried a factory Tri-Power setup which was incorrect for this particular car. After being docked those points in competition, it was retrofitted with a correct intake manifold and Rochester QuadraJet 4-barrel, which it wears today (the Tri-Power setup is available to the car’s next owner, please contact us for details)."_

So, there were 66 GTO's that did not have a tri-power carb.?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Definitely, and in all years where tri-power was available, it was an option. Never standard.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

And so sad, IMO, that they ended that option in 67. Imagine telling people, I have a 69 Judge with ram air tri-power options!


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

There were fewer tri-power GTO's than 4 bbl. Over the years so many have been converted that the joke is there are more tri-power GTO's now than were ever made.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Old Man Taylor said:


> There were fewer tri-power GTO's than 4 bbl. Over the years so many have been converted that the joke is there are more tri-power GTO's now than were ever made.


As well as more GTOs than were actually produced too, right? I believe it with all the clones around.


----------



## davyinchico (Nov 17, 2019)

ericisback said:


> The ad for this car:
> 
> Harwood Motors :: 1966 Pontiac GTO Convertible - $74,900
> 
> ...


I am interested in the TRI POWER if you still have it david @ 530 513 2773


----------

